# Extra Mile home and Pet Services



## EMHPS (May 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Tom Dembry and I'm 23 years old. I am soon hoping to set up my own home and pet sitting company. I am currently the 6th most popular entry in the Barclaycard One small step competition for the North East area and not too far away from a whopping £50,000 that will be used to get EMHPS up and running. Its fun and exciting trying to set this up because I would love to turn a personal fun experience for into one where I can benefit the animals, help people fully enjoy there holidays as well as help out the local community.

To see my idea and show your support please visit 
https://www.takeonesmallstep.co.uk/Entry/View/1106/Page

I am up against already established companies and more experienced people so every vote is vital but I really appreciate you help and support.

Tom
Extra Mile Home and Pet Services


----------

